# Crew needed for sailing cat in Boston



## Boston Charter Boat (Jan 24, 2017)

35' sailing cat in downtown beantown needs crew to trade light maintenance for sail time. I just brought this prout up from Florida but I don't bend so well anymore. Boat is in good overall shape but I want to make it better.

Email [email protected] if interested.


----------

